# Steel and Oak Smoked Hefeweizen



## coryww (Mar 19, 2016)

Am I taking the addiction too far by drinking a cold smoked Hefeweizen












image.jpeg



__ coryww
__ Mar 19, 2016


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 19, 2016)

Haha! No! My favorite Friday night relaxation (before kids) was Stone Smoked Porter and smoked almonds!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2016)

WOW!

Al


----------



## alelover (Mar 20, 2016)

Not at all. Germans have been making forever.

http://www.schlenkerla.de/rauchbier/sorten/sortene.html


----------



## hopvol (Mar 22, 2016)

Anyone in Tennessee be sure to check out SUE, a smoked porter by Yazoo. 

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/9020/51483/

Brewer description: The south is famous for smoking everything. Why not beer? Sue is a big, rich, smoky malt bomb of a beer, with mellow smokiness coming from barley malts smoked with cherry wood, and assertive bitterness from Galena and Perle hops to cleanse the finish.


----------



## hopvol (Mar 25, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Haha! No! My favorite Friday night relaxation (before kids) was Stone Smoked Porter and smoked almonds!


Stone announced this week they are retiring their Smoked Porter so if you want any more, better grab it.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 25, 2016)

HopVol said:


> Stone announced this week they are retiring their Smoked Porter so if you want any more, better grab it.


Oh that sucks! I'll fill a couple growlers! Thanks for heads up!


----------



## hopvol (Mar 26, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Oh that sucks! I'll fill a couple growlers! Thanks for heads up!


Yeah, its one of their original brews but they say sales aren't as good on that one any more so it will be retired.


----------

